
Deno Async/Await for Array Callback - novice-coder
https://github.com/rpgeeganage/async-ray-deno
======
60secz
Why not just
[http://bluebirdjs.com/docs/api/promise.all.html](http://bluebirdjs.com/docs/api/promise.all.html)
?

